# Fisher "Powder Coating" on plow/frames



## icebergtoo (Sep 29, 2008)

Have a 2001 MM plow. Cleaned and kept under cover off season, with visible spots of corrosion touched up. Cleaned during season when above freezing. Prep for 2008-09 and found severe corrosion damage. Spoke with local dealer and svc mgr said "a common problem..good luck". Called Fisher and was told.."our manual states that you have to maintain the 'paint'". Having run a plow since 1970, this "powder coating" vice regular paint is the worst I have seen. A little scratch/ding allows moisture to collect and cause severe damage to flat surfaces, corners, welds etc. Fisher doesn't seem to care...referenced the Toyota recall of their rust buckets, and how that was a straight up way to handle the problem..response from Fisher again was "our manual says..." Any input...anyone else dealing with this> Thanx


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

7yr old plow, I don't see a problem ether.

Be thankful that's all that's wrong.
Get some fluid film and relax.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Toyota extended the warranties and offered a buyback because there was a safety issue with some Tacomas and frame perforation. It was a safety issue for Toyota.

I agree the powdercoating stinks, its true of all plows. Powdercoat can hold up to the stress and temps. Its not the manufacturers its the governement that changed VOC laws.

A 7 year old plow with some rust on it is not a safety concern and should still work as fine. If it really bothers you have it balsted and paint it. That's what I do.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

if i get 5 years on a paint job, im happy.... then a buket of oil based goes along way

if your plow is rusting that bad... i would be willing to bet your storing it outside, not washing it after use, and certainly not oiling it down with anything,.... youd be surprised how even a cheap can of WD 40 goes along way, and storage inside if possible


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

rustoleum sunburst yellow and wide brush or roller. 2-3 coats works wonders and cheep.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I completely think powered coating is junk. The manufactures brag about their item being powered coated but...It scratches easily, it lifts from the metal, doesn't always cover every spot then rust starts immediately. 

The concept seems great but, reality says it's just junk.


----------



## icebergtoo (Sep 29, 2008)

The point of the original post is that "powder coating" is junk. Even with the Feds changing the rules as to VOC's, the paint on my truck, on an airplane etc doesn't trap the moisture and lead to such damage. I don't see powder coating on my truck, excavator, tractors, dozer, trailers etc. I have blasted and painted the plow frame, and expect to do so so as to maintain equipment. But...Fisher et all should accept the fact that the system doesn't work in the real world, and thus make changes to meet customer needs. To perpetuate such a system, when the gear IS maintained, is to do a disservice to the customer...reminds me GM wondering why people don't buy GM anymore...if you're going to spend the money you spend it on quality, well built products that hold up.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Your plow flexes when you use it the coating can not stick to it when it does.

This is a 7yr old plow and you want it to be like new.
Your asking to much.
Even if the power coating was perfect you still would have rust.

I don't care if you washed and waxed it after every use you would still see rust.
It is a plow, a tool that is used in some very harsh conditions.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

A 7 year old plow that if used alot, will have some sort of rust damage no matter what you do. What sort of rust protection do you use? Do you spray it with Fluid Film or Krown? Also if you cover your plow outside on gravel or grass your probably adding to the problem. You need more of a shelter over top, to stop the UV's but let the air circulate.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

To chime in...... Hoping for 7 years with no rust ... that would be a miracle. HOWEVER, plow frames, tool boxes or what ever that has powder coating should NOT rust or ave the finish flake and lift off in the first season. That is just :realmad:


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Good powder coating is excellent. That being said the plow OEMs do a sort of lackluster job in the interest of time/$$$. A good industrial powdercoating shop will sand blast the steel, chemically clean the steel, bake the steel till the entire item reaches temperature,to bake it clean. Then apply the powdercoating and bake much longer than OEMs. Then the cool down is tightly controlled. To actually do a plow well takes almost a day. The company I have had some work done at also has a contract to coat medical equipment, among other contracts. Med equipment has to be done VERY well!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm not a big fan of any manufacturer's power coat, once it chips the rust starts. the edges start to lift and the rust hides under the sheets of powercoat. then you get sheets of PC lifting and holding moisture enhancing the oxidation possess. The problem with power coat removal is the parts that are still "gripping" the steel doesn't "Let go" and parts remain. I've found there is no replacement for a power wire brush and a sanding disk. I've had good luck repainting using both POR-15 or rustoleum rusty metal primer as a base coat then top coating with a good oil base paint.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

basher;597826 said:


> I'm not a big fan of any manufacturer's power coat, once it chips the rust starts. the edges start to lift and the rust hides under the sheets of powercoat. then you get sheets of PC lifting and holding moisture enhancing the oxidation possess. The problem with power coat removal is the parts that are still "gripping" the steel doesn't "Let go" and parts remain. I've found there is no replacement for a power wire brush and a sanding disk. I've had good luck repainting using both POR-15 or rustoleum rusty metal primer as a base coat then top coating with a good oil base paint.


 yep 110% agree


----------

